# VAC minister's announcement ....



## The Bread Guy

.... coming tomorrow (8 Jun 12) afternoon according to the VAC Info-machine:





> .... The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, will make an important announcement while taking part in the annual Normandy Day commemorative ceremony organized by the Fondation du Régiment de la Chaudière. Students from the École secondaire de l’Aubier, Veterans and currently serving Canadian Forces members will participate in the event.
> 
> Location: École secondaire de l’Aubier
> 1860, 1st Street, Saint-Romuald
> 
> Date: Friday, June 8, 2012
> 
> Time: 12:00 p.m. ....


----------



## Words_Twice

Does anyone know what the substance of his speach was? I have searched all the usual news outlets to no avail.


----------



## dapaterson

Words_Twice said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what the substance of his speach was? I have searched all the usual news outlets to no avail.



The speech is 08 June, so unless someone here owns a functional time machine...


----------



## Words_Twice

That explains the lack of coverage! I shall now slink away..............


----------



## PuckChaser

dapaterson said:
			
		

> The speech is 08 June, so unless someone here owns a functional time machine...



Its 08 June and 1134 over here, I'll type out his speech in a half hour.  ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy

The important announcement (highlights mine)!





> The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, today participated in a Normandy Day commemorative ceremony involving Veterans and students from École secondaire de l’Aubier. The event gave students an opportunity to learn more about the significant role Canadians played in the liberation of Normandy during the Second World War. *Minister Blaney announced support of up to $5,000 toward costs of the event including musicians, singers, wreaths and the flight of doves, through Veterans Affairs Canada’s Community Engagement Partnership Fund.*
> 
> (....)
> 
> The Fondation du Régiment de la Chaudière is the organization behind the Normandy Day event, one of many such events held around the world over the past 10 years to commemorate the liberation of Normandy. The Régiment de la Chaudière, based in Lévis, is one of the only French Canadian regiments that landed on the beaches of Normandy on D Day, June 6, 1944.
> 
> The Community Engagement Partnership Fund provides funding for non-profit organizations, schools and other groups interested in organizing remembrance initiatives. Funding applications are accepted throughout the year.


----------



## the 48th regulator

> Minister Blaney announced support of up to $5,000 toward costs of the event including musicians, singers, wreaths and the flight of doves, through Veterans Affairs Canada’s Community Engagement Partnership Fund.



Roiters - Later on in the event, Minister Blaney was asked some further questions about his recent announcement.

"I also wanted to get juggling clowns, that rode unicycles.  However, one of my advisers said that it would not be appropriate.  Appropriate I said? When are clowns never appropriate?"

The Minister was then cut short, by two security personnel wearing black suits quickly ushered him into an awaiting vehicle, ending the interview.

 :clown:


----------



## The Bread Guy

Ogami Itto said:
			
		

> Roiters - Later on in the event, Minister Blaney was asked some further questions about his recent announcement.
> 
> "I also wanted to get juggling clowns, that rode unicycles.  However, one of my advisers said that it would not be appropriate.  Appropriate I said? When are clowns never appropriate?"
> 
> The Minister was then cut short, by two security personnel wearing black suits quickly ushered him into an awaiting vehicle, ending the interview.
> 
> :clown:


Lucky it was an "important" announcement, eh? **

*** *- Yes, I know that for a regimental association of volunteers, $5G from government IS a big deal, but in the big picture?  Considering what else needs to be done for vets?


----------



## Sythen

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Lucky it was an "important" announcement, eh? **
> 
> *** *- Yes, I know that for a regimental association of volunteers, $5G from government IS a big deal, but in the big picture?  Considering what else needs to be done for vets?



I had the same thought.. Was thinking there was more to come, then realized that was it...


----------



## Nemo888

5 grand? Bev Oda spends that much on orange juice.   >


----------



## GAP

The hype around the announcement is rather underwhelming....


----------



## armyvern

Still no announcement by those who can, and have power to do so, that they're going to scrap the cashout and return to a pension for our Vets under the NVA eh?

For shame.


----------



## the 48th regulator

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Still no announcement by those who can, and have power to do so, that they're going to scrap the cashout and return to a pension for our Vets under the NVA eh?
> 
> For shame.



But he did give five grand for musicians and stuff.


----------



## Cdnleaf

Ogami Itto said:
			
		

> But he did give five grand for musicians and stuff.



Yeah, but no clowns - that news is not going over well on their forum. He better watch out, unicycle riding clowns are the wrong crowd to mess with.


----------



## Pieman

> Still no announcement by those who can, and have power to do so, that they're going to scrap the cashout and return to a pension for our Vets under the NVA eh?


Are they actually intending to do that? Doesn't look like any change is on the horizon from what I have been reading so far.


----------



## the 48th regulator

cdnleaf said:
			
		

> Yeah, but no clowns - that news is not going over well on their forum. He better watch out, unicycle riding clowns are the wrong crowd to mess with.



But he has allowed a flight of doves.   How sweet, he went all out with his 5 grand to include doves with the singers and prancers.......


----------



## OldSolduer

cdnleaf said:
			
		

> Yeah, but no clowns




But there are - we call them "bureaucrats" or "snivel servants".


----------



## armyvern

Pieman said:
			
		

> Are they actually intending to do that? Doesn't look like any change is on the horizon from what I have been reading so far.



Exactly my point.


----------



## krustyrl

Nice gesture, but it's not what is needed.!  IMHO


----------



## Words_Twice

Contact the Law Firm of Miller Thompson, I did. I was sent the opt in documents for the proposed class action law suit. The entire New Veterans Charter will be challenged under section 15 of the Canadian Charter of Rights & Freedoms. It's a slam dunk, all it takes is time and our perservance. A donation to the Equitas Society would not hurt, the are the point section on this.


----------



## krustyrl

Interesting...if the NVC is going to be challenged via a Class Action lawsuit, I'd be curious to see what happens to those (myself included) who in fact had the NVC crammed down our throats.?


----------



## Words_Twice

You can be proactive. There are people out there fighting to have the NVC shitecanned. Help them, and you help yourself.


----------



## dogger1936

Words_Twice said:
			
		

> You can be proactive. There are people out there fighting to have the NVC shitecanned. Help them, and you help yourself.



Couldnt agree more with you. Get involved in advocacy. As far as I'm concerned it's given me hope; which is much more than I had before.

Sometimes you have to fight who once paid you.


----------



## Words_Twice

I challenge every one out there who is in receipt of a disability award under the NVC to contribute $50 to the Equitas Society. I have (and more), and if you check out their website, they are fighting for YOU. Afghan vet, reservist who rolled a truck, Cold War warrior (me), and anyone else who sustained an injury in the service of our nation post 2006. Check out the directors, and you will see that there is a large group of very talented and capable individuals who are fighting for YOU! Just do it.


----------



## Rifleman62

*Media Advisory*

June 8, 2012
Minister Steven Blaney to Address Royal Canadian Legion Delegates and Make an Important Announcement

Halifax — The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, will deliver the keynote address and make an important announcement at the Royal Canadian Legion’s 44th Dominion Command Biennial Convention.

Location:	Convention Floor, Halifax Metro Centre
Halifax, Nova Scotia

Date:	Monday, June 11, 2012

Time: 9:30 a.m.

Media should arrive at the Argyle Street entrance to the World Trade and Convention Centre no later than 9:15 a.m. and report to the media desk to gain access to the Convention Floor for the address.


----------



## armyvern

Hmmm, we have a few site members attending the Biennial Convention in Nova Scotia ... maybe they can (scoop) tweet us if _*this*_ announcement is actual required movement forward by VAC ...


----------



## Jimmy_D

Reproduced under the usual caveats: http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/department/press/viewrelease/1455

News Release
June 11, 2012

Harper Government Continues to Cut Red Tape for Veterans and their Families
Related Information: 
Photo Gallery 




Halifax — The Honourable Steven Blaney, Minister of Veterans Affairs, today announced new measures as part of the “Cutting Red Tape for Veterans” initiative to improve service to Veterans, Canadian Forces members and their families. With the new measures, Veterans will no longer have to submit receipts to receive the financial support they need to cover travel expenses incurred for medical appointments. 

“Our Government is listening closely to the concerns of Veterans, and this is another example of how we are taking concrete action to improve the services we provide,” said Minister Blaney. “This simple change in our process eliminates cumbersome paperwork for more than 18,000 Veterans and puts their money into their hands faster.”

In fiscal year 2011-2012, Veterans Affairs Canada paid approximately $18 million to Veterans for health-related travel expenses. Each month, the Department processes approximately 5,500 health-related travel claims with an average reimbursement of $274. Under the old system, Veterans had to mail or drop off their receipts for the cost of travelling for treatment or medical assessments. Effective immediately, Veterans will no longer need to submit receipts with their travel claim. 

“Our Government has heard our Veterans loud and clear, and we are delivering by providing them with the hassle-free service that they have asked for,” said Minister Blaney. “Our Government believes that our Veterans have the right to access the benefits and services they deserve more quickly and with fewer barriers.”

“Cutting red tape surrounding health related travel is a great initiative and will make claims easier to manage for the Veterans community,” said Ray Kokkonen, National President of the Canadian Peacekeeping Veterans Association. “Anyone who travels to medical appointments will benefit.”

“Any change or improvement that makes the process easier for Veterans is great! We look forward to seeing more changes through this program in the future,” said Pat Varga, Dominion President of the Royal Canadian Legion.

The Minister made the announcement today in Halifax during a speech addressing 1,500 delegates of the 44th Dominion Convention of the Royal Canadian Legion. In addition to the measures announced today, Veterans Affairs Canada has already taken several steps in its “Cutting Red Tape for Veterans” initiative. These include reducing the paperwork and wait times for Veterans, using plain-language in its letters to Veterans, and moving to up-front payments to Veterans for certain elements of the Veterans Independence Program.

Over the coming months, our Government will continue to introduce more service improvements as part of “Cutting Red Tape for Veterans” initiative. 

For more information on programs and services at Veterans Affairs Canada visit


----------



## GAP

This is nothing more than a PR campaign...a little here, a little there, people will think the problems have gone away, meanwhile they have done nothing substantive.... :


----------



## Jimmy_D

That's all I got out of it as well. So still waiting for promising news, but I do not expect to see it until the lawsuit is further along its way.


----------



## dogger1936

Not handing in receipts after attending a medical appointment booked by VAC makes sense. It cuts down on the office workload hunting down receipts from people; when you already know they went to the appointment.

Not big news, but hopefully it will cut down on the work of the case managers in VAC.


----------



## The Bread Guy

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Not handing in receipts after attending a medical appointment booked by VAC makes sense. It cuts down on the office workload hunting down receipts from people; when you already know they went to the appointment.


True, it will reduce paperwork being handled by both clients and VAC staff, but this appears to fix only one part of the system - here's another issue linked to paying for travel to/from appointments ....





> .... The 85-year-old veteran had turned to his doctor after noticing an irregular "clicking" noise in his heartbeat. To help with the diagnosis, Wharton was given strict orders to check his blood pressure twice a day for a month.
> 
> But when the senior requested a home blood pressure monitor from Veterans Affairs, he was surprised to learn that they were not authorized to cover the cost of the $135 machine. Instead, he was told they could only reimburse his taxi fare to and from his doctor's clinic, the location of the nearest blood pressure monitor, twice a day.
> 
> This news left the veteran scratching his head. He knew that the cost of taxi rides for a month would have the department paying out more than $600 -- over four times the cost of the monitor.
> 
> "It's ridiculous," Wharton said. "Quite frankly, it's the principle of the thing - that the government will pay so much more money for travel than for the machine."
> 
> The twice-daily taxi rides would have taken more tan two hours out of Wharton's schedule to complete a task that takes less than five minutes to perform at home. Additionally, the veteran suffers from balance problems, adding further difficulty to what would already be a significant regular trek.
> 
> So the veteran took matters into his own hands and bought his own top-of-the-line blood pressure machine -- for a grand total of $135.
> 
> If Wharton wanted to push to get the monitor covered, he was told to "appeal" the case. But with no confirmation as to when his claim would be reviewed, the process would prevent the senior from following his doctor's orders.
> 
> "I was able to solve the problem myself, but it still exists for other veterans," Wharton said. "What is this doing to other people?" ....


----------



## the 48th regulator

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> Not handing in receipts after attending a medical appointment booked by VAC makes sense. It cuts down on the office workload hunting down receipts from people; when you already know they went to the appointment.
> 
> Not big news, but hopefully it will cut down on the work of the case managers in VAC.



True,

However, most vets have their own GP, and specialists, that book the appoinments, not VAC.  I would like to know how VAC plans on cutting down the redtape involved with those clients??

Again, smkoe and mirrors.  Still waiting for them to finallize how the VIP redtape is being reduced, and that was announced how long ago?

pfft.


----------



## maniac

My sources tell me that this applies only to "B" Clients.  That part was not announced by the Minister.  He's left that to the poor front line worker making it look like they've divided the veterans into separate groups, it could be quite a sh*t show for a while.  Hope I'm wrong but it came from a VAC CM.


----------



## The Bread Guy

maniac said:
			
		

> My sources tell me that this applies only to "B" Clients.  That part was not announced by the Minister.  He's left that to the poor front line worker making it look like they've divided the veterans into separate groups, it could be quite a **** show for a while.  Hope I'm wrong but it came from a VAC CM.


Ouch!


----------



## dogger1936

What would a B client be? I am unfamiliar with the term.


----------



## the 48th regulator

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> What would a B client be? I am unfamiliar with the term.



http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/treatment-benefits/tb-health-card

http://www.veterans.gc.ca/eng/services/identcard/eligib


----------



## dogger1936

:facepalm:

So much for cutting that red tape it appears!

Thanks for the info.


----------



## maniac

B Client = Injured SDA/SDO + VIP

SDO/SDA injured veteran remains an A Client if they don't have VIP.

A Client is always an A Client based on a non SDO/SDA injury even with VIP.


----------



## LAWN DART

This whole thing sounds like more smoke and mirrors to me, another Band-Aid on the greater problem and just more propaganda to make the civvies think that the government actually truly cares about our wellbeing. It just seems to me that they (the government) is just putting on a cool light show for the general public to distract them while quietly doing other stuff on the side lines.


----------



## CountDC

figures - they would spend a fortune on taxis rather than buy the monitors.  Too make it even better you can get them for a lot less than $135.  The one I have was $65 and I have seen them for down around $50.  Great system.

This move is a lot of smoke and mirrors that very few will benefit from.  I would wager the only one that really will is the clerk at the vac getting an extra 2 minutes to enjoy their coffee.


----------



## Danjanou

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hmmm, we have a few site members attending the Biennial Convention in Nova Scotia ... maybe they can (scoop) tweet us if _*this*_ announcement is actual required movement forward by VAC ...



Sorry Vern missed this thread earlier (hey I'm schmoozing and it was Newf nite in Dartmouth yesterday) or would have tweeted. As noted some minor cuts to red tape and some promises. It's start but he has a long way to go.


----------



## Rifleman62

VAC internal today:



> Please note that effective immediately and subject to client eligibility, requests for Blood Pressure Monitors shall be approved when they have been prescribed by the client’s physician.  Preauthorization by the Treatment Authorization Centre will be required for A-line clients.
> 
> All pending requests for Blood Pressure Monitors shall be processed as described above.


----------



## PuckChaser

So we just need a national news article to get things covered by VAC? Everyone line up and start calling CTV...


----------



## the 48th regulator

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> So we just need a national news article to get things covered by VAC? Everyone line up and start calling CTV...



The funny thing is, nothing actually has changed.

The veteran did not play the game, already in place, and got a prescription for a Blood pressure monitor, hence the denial.

So, VAC comes out clean allowing an internal message (Intentionally wanting to be "leaked") that they will approve all Blood preasure monitors prescribed by a Physician.

For fuck sakes, if your GP prescribes an iPhone, as it will monitor your blood pressure, and ensure you make appointments, you will get one as long as your are Pensioned for it..... We got to stop vilifying every freaking aspect of VAC, and realize the systems are in place, just learn how to work it.  Would this same vet treat his home insurance broker the same way?  _Oh I didn't know the system,and since I am a Veteran, you owe me leeway when I miss a payment, or demand something in the wrong manner or process!_  pffft.

Just another another story about a vet, that was vocal at his local watering hole, and a hungry reporter coming in to "crusade" on his behalf.  Stories like this just make us veterans look bad, in my opinion.


----------



## kmorrow

Hello - I work for Veterans Affairs and I can confirm that the new process for requesting health related travel applies to both A and B clients.  I see that there was some question about that in this thread.  If you would like more information, please call our toll-free number at 1-866-522-2122 (English) and 1-866-522-2022 (French)


----------



## dogger1936

kmorrow said:
			
		

> Hello - I work for Veterans Affairs and I can confirm that the new process for requesting health related travel applies to both A and B clients.  I see that there was some question about that in this thread.  If you would like more information, please call our toll-free number at 1-866-522-2122 (English) and 1-866-522-2022 (French)



Fantastic news; thanks for the clarification. 

Hopefully this see's some cut to your workload.

I now go back to supporting this initiative ;D.


----------



## the 48th regulator

kmorrow said:
			
		

> Hello - I work for Veterans Affairs and I can confirm that the new process for requesting health related travel applies to both A and B clients.  I see that there was some question about that in this thread.  If you would like more information, please call our toll-free number at 1-866-522-2122 (English) and 1-866-522-2022 (French)



Hey kmorrow,

I have been a long time Veteran, with a pension.  Any way you can grease the wheels and hook me up with some more cash, or neat renos for my Home??


I am a Mod here.  You know, Scratch my back, and I will  Scratch yours?  Hook me up!

BTW, welcome aboard  ;D


----------



## Words_Twice

John Tescione said:
			
		

> The funny thing is, nothing actually has changed.
> 
> The veteran did not play the game, already in place, and got a prescription for a Blood pressure monitor, hence the denial.
> 
> So, VAC comes out clean allowing an internal message (Intentionally wanting to be "leaked") that they will approve all Blood preasure monitors prescribed by a Physician.
> 
> For frig sakes, if your GP prescribes an iPhone, as it will monitor your blood pressure, and ensure you make appointments, you will get one as long as your are Pensioned for it..... We got to stop vilifying every freaking aspect of VAC, and realize the systems are in place, just learn how to work it.  Would this same vet treat his home insurance broker the same way?  _Oh I didn't know the system,and since I am a Veteran, you owe me leeway when I miss a payment, or demand something in the wrong manner or process!_  pffft.
> 
> Just another another story about a vet, that was vocal at his local watering hole, and a hungry reporter coming in to "crusade" on his behalf.  Stories like this just make us veterans look bad, in my opinion.



I have no problem whatsoever villifying EVERY aspect of VAC. Every single claim I have made to VAC was initially denied, and every single claim that wound up in the departmental review stage was eventually approved. They have an insurance company mentality, and in my opinion, that is not what VAC should be. The "benefit of doubt" provisions in both the Pension Act and the NVC are clearly being cast aside. I almost have the feeling that VAC are denying claims in an effort to preserve their jobs. Let me explain. Their legacy clients, WW2 and Korea vets are passing away at the rate of over 100 a day. I base these numbers on a recent American Dept. of Veterans Affairs report dated May of 2012 that state over 1000 WW2 and Korean War vets are dying very single day, and I am using the rough 10 to 1 American/Canadian veteran ratio. To deny an initial claim, regardless of the merits of the claim, forces the applicant to endure up to 6 months of appeals and reviews, and the unfortunate few who end up at the VRAB appeal level. VAC are screwing with current vets to preserve their jobs by dragging out the process, knowing full well there are no repercussions for their actions. Again, my opinion only.


----------



## LAWN DART

I totally agrees with you on that. I broke my knee on a para drop and had my claim denied and had to appeal. I couldn't beleive it.


----------



## Words_Twice

Well, it's obvious, isn't it? You clearly joined with a broken knee, and your service in no way contributed to your pre existing broken knee.


----------



## LAWN DART

I called the VAC Ombudsman last week to complain that VAC is acting like an insurance company the person I got on the phone totally agreed with me after I explained my situation to them. However only 10 other people have called in this year to complain about the insurance company mentality. So if more people call in about the same issue that is the only way we will get change.


----------



## Greymatters

A lot of what the VAC does is similar to an insurance company.  There's a lot of crossover, including types of services, legal processes, admin process, types of epxerience, staff training, organizations they are members of, and conferences they attend.  I wouldnt be surprised if prior experience at an insuarnce company is a plus for being hiring at a VAC position.


----------

